# See? She is a star!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well not really, but a reporter is coming to interview me about the housing crisis here and how it is impacting dog owners. She is bringing a photographer for some pics of Shadow and was very clear that she wants to meet the dog!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

hope the interview goes well and the best pics of Shadow don't end up on the cutting room floor


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Who wouldn’t want to meet shadow? That’s one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Who wouldn’t want to meet shadow? That’s one of my favorite dogs.


So you like weird, pushy, back-talking, spoiled dogs that hog the bed? Lol


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> So you like weird, pushy, back-talking, spoiled dogs that hog the bed? Lol


Are you talking about my dogs or yours?🤣🤣


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That’s exciting! I hope it goes well. I love hearing you adventures with Shadow, one of my favorite dogs on this forum!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It's funny that she is so popular. If I compare her to Cion or Valor or Nadja she seems a bit lacking. Not to me, but in general. She is untrained and untrainable. I had to teach her to look at me so she does so sparingly other then on command, not your typical waiting to impress GSD. She just seems to draw people to her though.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She's both beautiful and quirky. Who can resist?


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> She is untrained and untrainable.


I think this a huge part of her appeal.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I suspect that is going to be a story about Shadow. Lol. The photographer spent most of the time shooting video of her and laying on the floor with her! Got kisses, met Lambie.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s basically lassie in shepherds clothing.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Are you kidding??
Shadow be saying "Watcha doin in the well dummy? I needs a cookie! And change the channel on the tv while you at it"


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Well, I suspect that is going to be a story about Shadow. Lol. The photographer spent most of the time shooting video of her and laying on the floor with her! Got kisses, met Lambie.


So she realized that her wonderfulness was going to finally be publically recognized and give her justified accolades, thus treating these strangers with friendly greetings.

when will the story air?

Sabis, both she and you are interesting to say the least and I think you both have a bit of magnetism.

now how bout that book??? 🙂


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

She’s such a quirky and endearing soul!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NadDog24 said:


> She’s such a quirky and endearing soul!


Shadow or Sabis Mon?

One is quirky and endearing and one takes her for walks ....


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

We knew first, before you become famous.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

...we knew you first...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> It's funny that she is so popular. If I compare her to Cion or Valor or Nadja she seems a bit lacking. Not to me, but in general. She is untrained and untrainable. I had to teach her to look at me so she does so sparingly other then on command, not your typical waiting to impress GSD. She just seems to draw people to her though.


It's your relationship that is so endearing. The two of you make such an awesome team. I love hearing your stories.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> It's your relationship that is so endearing. The two of you make such an awesome team. I love hearing your stories.


Exactly this!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I demand a link to the story.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You guys make us blush. Just a crazy woman with a crazy dog, nothing to see here. 
The story should be out in a few days. It's supposed to be about the housing crisis and how it impacts dog owners. 
I will see if we actually are in it at all.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> You guys make us blush. Just a crazy woman with a crazy dog, nothing to see here.
> The story should be out in a few days. It's supposed to be about the housing crisis and how it impacts dog owners.
> I will see if we actually are in it at all.


I foresee a picture of Shadow with half of you cut out in the corner


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> You guys make us blush. Just a crazy woman with a crazy dog, nothing to see here.
> The story should be out in a few days. It's supposed to be about the housing crisis and how it impacts dog owners.
> I will see if we actually are in it at all.


It was about the crisis. It’s now about this amazing dog she met named shadow.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

NO PLACE FOR US: Even facing homelessness in Halifax, Kathi Dawn won’t leave her dog behind | SaltWire


NOTE: No Place For Us is a three-part series telling the story of desperate renters trying to find a place to live in Halifax Regional Municipality without ...




www.saltwire.com




This is part one. Punk and I are coming up!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> NO PLACE FOR US: Even facing homelessness in Halifax, Kathi Dawn won’t leave her dog behind | SaltWire
> 
> 
> NOTE: No Place For Us is a three-part series telling the story of desperate renters trying to find a place to live in Halifax Regional Municipality without ...
> ...


So sad. 

My daughter-in-law's mother is in a similar boat. Not the dog but a cat, health issues, anxiety, minimal income and very poor rental opportunities due to her circumstances and financial issues. She is looking for her 3rd place in the last 2 years and has to be out by the end of December. Soaring house prices mean rental demand has skyrocketed and prices have similarly soared. 1 bedroom basement rentals run about $1500-1800 and houses start at 2500-3500/month.

My niece and her husband just sold their little starter 3 bedroom townhouse last week. No property, no landscaping, tiny fenced back yard in a sea of tiny fenced back yards, busy road, tons of construction still around them in a spot that was farmers fields not long ago. They paid $700,000 for it 2 years ago. Listed it for $900,000, taking offers 4 days later. They got 4 offers 940, 952 (that was raised when they were told there were multiple offers), 960 and $1.02M....none had a single condition like financing or a house inspection.

My own house appreciated about 35% last year.

The disparity between haves and have-nots is growing ever wider and young families are having to move a few hours away from the greater Toronto area or leave the Province, contributing to what Sabis Mom is seeing in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD, what part of Ontario are you in? That's INSANE!

I'm an hour and a bit north of Toronto, and have a 2 BR apartment over my garage that my tenants pay $1,000 plus half utilities for. I know I could get more for the apartment, but the husband is a contractor, and has been such a huge help to me, especially when the septic tank backed up last summer. He fixed it with his sons' help, and even had a retired master plumber come to check on his work before he filled everything in. He saved me literally thousands of dollars!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> WNGD, what part of Ontario are you in? That's INSANE!
> 
> I'm an hour and a bit north of Toronto, and have a 2 BR apartment over my garage that my tenants pay $1,000 plus half utilities for. I know I could get more for the apartment, but the husband is a contractor, and has been such a huge help to me, especially when the septic tank backed up last summer. He fixed it with his sons' help, and even had a retired master plumber come to check on his work before he filled everything in. He saved me literally thousands of dollars!


I’m in Simcoe County and this is the situation here as well. Sunsilver thank you for being a kind landlord. I’ve heard so many horror stories of landlords kicking their tenants out to renovate and jack up the prices or sell. Brutal


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> WNGD, what part of Ontario are you in? That's INSANE!
> 
> I'm an hour and a bit north of Toronto, and have a 2 BR apartment over my garage that my tenants pay $1,000 plus half utilities for. I know I could get more for the apartment, but the husband is a contractor, and has been such a huge help to me, especially when the septic tank backed up last summer. He fixed it with his sons' help, and even had a retired master plumber come to check on his work before he filled everything in. He saved me literally thousands of dollars!


An hour and a bit north of Toronto, are you Orillia, Gravenhurst area?

I'm a few minutes north of Burlington. Born in Oakville and it's actually worse there where you can currently choose from half a dozen lovely homes from $20-$25,000,000 and over 200 homes currently for sale at over 1M. And it's a small town lol

Up until a few years ago, there was 200 acres of farm field between me and Burlington. That's now on it's way to 6000 new homes, 2 schools, plazas and now apartments coming. Crappy townhouses in that former farmer's field with zero trees now start at $900,000 up to $2.5M for the largest detached on still very small lots. It is insane.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@WNGD - my husband grew up in Oakville too, his family is still there and three of them work as realtors in Oakville. It is pretty nuts there. Pretty nuts most places these days.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Your choice, crappy townhouse or tiny war-time house, each $1.2M
Used to be able to get a nice house on lake Ontario for that.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

NO PLACE FOR US: Dartmouth apartment hunter would rather live in a tent than give up her dog | SaltWire


NOTE: No Place For Us is a three-part series telling the stories of desperate renters trying to find a place to live in Halifax Regional Municipality ...




www.saltwire.com




Well, she got a few details wrong but the story is mostly right. I cried reading it, and it's my story! Lol.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> An hour and a bit north of Toronto, are you Orillia, Gravenhurst area?


No, I'm in a small town near Alliston, On.

Zeppy, after everything my tenant has done for me, I couldn't possibly treat him that way! He often doesn't have work during the wintertime, so I don't like the thought of raising the rent, either.

When Star died, he dug her grave, and helped me lower her into it. His wife sat and talked with me quite a bit during the next week or so, because they knew I was grieving. One of their sons is a very dedicated animal lover, so they understood. (They also have a cat they're quite fond of.)


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@Sabis mom I am glad you posted the story. I am curious what the province plans to do, and municipalities. But this is a problem years in the making. Similar here, not a lot of investment in affordable housing. It's good you shared your story with them, it puts a human (and canine) face to the crisis.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that link, I don't know what the solution is; like I said the divide in incomes and assets has never been greater. People need help and many young people have no hope either.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s crazy how similar your current situation is to what I’m facing. Right down to the price of the Hotel Room.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My camper was $28,000. I saw this coming at the start of Covid and decided to be self contained and mobile so we can avoid... Things.

I can't see having a huge debt over my head in these times. We were on a track to pay off our house in 7 years, which I could live with, until the restaurant closed. We cut the cord and sold almost everything to ensure our financial stability through what seems to be uncertain times. 

You can still buy a very nice home in the Midwest for $175,000. I can't believe that working class families, like mine, would shoulder the burden of a million dollar home. When I was young, with young kids, I worked 2 jobs plus band gigs and dog training to make ends meet without my wife having to work full time. I feel that the current economic environment in larger metro areas prevents the traditional family structure from being a possibility. 

I'm glad my kids are here in a place where they can afford to live with one parent staying home to raise the kids. I'm also proud that they gladly shoulder the responsibility of doing whatever it takes to provide for their family.

This is my youngest with his new baby boy. He builds giant tires for earth movers 70 hours a week. 










It's a shame that this just isn't enough to live comfortably in most places. I think the older I get, the less I want to be tied to the economy.

My 3000 sqft house was physically more comfortable than my camper, but we are willing to make concessions to be mentally comfortable.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> My 3000 sqft house was physically more comfortable than my camper, but we are willing to make concessions to be mentally comfortable.


I debated that very plan David. But I would have also needed a new truck and I just couldn't swing it. In reality I am ok with this small space. I have everything I need here it just isn't convenient sometimes. And it sucks that Punk has to navigate all the stairs and doesn't even have a spot of grass to lay around on.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I debated that very plan David. But I would have also needed a new truck and I just couldn't swing it. In reality I am ok with this small space. I have everything I need here it just isn't convenient sometimes. And it sucks that Punk has to navigate all the stairs and doesn't even have a spot of grass to lay around on.


Everything is a compromise and every person has to take in their situation and make the best decision they can. I have my military retirement and insurance to fall back on so my situation is different than most as I have residual income.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it seems like the price of housing on either coast is totally nuts! I fear for those who have invested so much money on property when the next bubble pops. That being said, we hope to sell our house before that happens. Won't be worth a million and it has a huge yard and it is all fenced in (dog lovers here is your chance if you are outside of D.C.). but we hope to have enough profit to pay off our debt on our RV and sell our electric car.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> My camper was $28,000. I saw this coming at the start of Covid and decided to be self contained and mobile so we can avoid... Things.
> 
> I can't see having a huge debt over my head in these times. We were on a track to pay off our house in 7 years, which I could live with, until the restaurant closed. We cut the cord and sold almost everything to ensure our financial stability through what seems to be uncertain times.
> 
> You can still buy a very nice home in the Midwest for $175,000. I can't believe that working class families, like mine, would shoulder the burden of a million dollar home. When I was young, with young kids, I worked 2 jobs plus band gigs and dog training to make ends meet without my wife having to work full time. I feel that the current economic environment in larger metro areas prevents the traditional family structure from being a possibility.


You bring up another hidden layer of the problem around major cities:
Two well educated young professionals can earn over $200K between them and you need every dime for the 5-6-$700,000 you have to carry ("have to" being the operative words) but you throw in a kid and daycare, a second child means economically you have to have one parent stay home (huge desirable imo) and your second income goes away but the mortgage...doesn't. I know these numbers don't make sense to a lot of people but high incomes (for X percentage of people) and immigration drive high prices and it's a vicious cycle, highly explosive in the last 18 months.

You can't buy a thing for 4X that $175,000 around here. That's why people are leaving, young and retirees.

Beautiful shot of your son and grandson btw


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

car2ner said:


> it seems like the price of housing on either coast is totally nuts! I fear for those who have invested so much money on property when the next bubble pops. That being said, we hope to sell our house before that happens. Won't be worth a million and it has a huge yard and it is all fenced in (dog lovers here is your chance if you are outside of D.C.). but we hope to have enough profit to pay off our debt on our RV and sell our electric car.


They can't allow a real estate bubble around here and demand is just about higher than at any point in history to support a continued bubble. Too much money from Toronto fanning out and generous immigration policies feed the fire. I think there are still a dozen active cranes building sky high condos in downtown Toronto right now. I think prices have levelled off and won't see continued huge gains for awhile but multiple over-asking offers are still the norm.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I live in Eastern Ontario... have held the same job for 20yrs! I'd have never died rich but I was comfortable, could afford a mortgage.. keeping the lights on.. and a few treats every year. my employer recently announced they were relocating our work to an area north of Toronto and London.. Most of my coworkers are resigning, with whatever severance we're owed or early retirements because no one can afford to go. The housing market is unattainable for most people in areas around Toronto now, my house in a small town near Ottawa more than doubled in price from I bought 15ish yrs ago to when I sold this summer. I'm not in a bad spot being on my own, I can be flexible and don't have to consider a spouse or children ... but if I had to find a rental with Finn I suspect I'd be out of luck.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

finn'smom said:


> I live in Eastern Ontario... have held the same job for 20yrs! I'd have never died rich but I was comfortable, could afford a mortgage.. keeping the lights on.. and a few treats every year. my employer recently announced they were relocating our work to an area north of Toronto and London.. Most of my coworkers are resigning, with whatever severance we're owed or early retirements because no one can afford to go. The housing market is unattainable for most people in areas around Toronto now, my house in a small town near Ottawa more than doubled in price from I bought 15ish yrs ago to when I sold this summer. I'm not in a bad spot being on my own, I can be flexible and don't have to consider a spouse or children ... but if I had to find a rental with Finn I suspect I'd be out of luck.


With some major improvements also done, my house has gone up about 10X in 27 years I have owned it. The property alone would be worth 5X....I couldn't afford to buy it now....


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

WNGD said:


> With some major improvements also done, my house has gone up about 10X in 27 years I have owned it. The property alone would be worth 5X....I couldn't afford to buy it now....


That's some serious appreciation!!! I couldn't afford to keep my job, I was well in this area. If I chose to move I'd have to look at renting, and like some others I won't risk giving up my dog to make that happen.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

finn'smom said:


> That's some serious appreciation!!! I couldn't afford to keep my job, I was well in this area. If I chose to move I'd have to look at renting, and like some others I won't risk giving up my dog to make that happen.


It's a double edged sword as Like I said, my son can't afford to buy in this area and my daughter will likely stay in Atlantic Canada after she graduates.

As you might know, cottage country in central ON is ever worse (better?) off as a great cottage on the water used to available for 1.5M and now more like 4M. All kinds of stuff up there for 7-25M


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The high speed commuter train from North Bay to Toronto is testing now. So expect prices in Northern Ontario to jump as well. 
Getting a bunch of FB messages from people I don't know as a result of the article. I am always iffy about responding to people I don't know.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> The high speed commuter train from North Bay to Toronto is testing now. So expect prices in Northern Ontario to jump as well.
> Getting a bunch of FB messages from people I don't know as a result of the article. I am always iffy about responding to people I don't know.


My mom is concerned we're going to leave Toronto to 'isolate ourselves' once we retire...we're in a rent controlled apartment, but who knows if we'll be able to afford to keep it. We've got one pension between us (mine) plus CPP/OAS. We are not going to be wealthy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Lol! Hey babe... You mean those conversations, or all??? I mean let's face it, you're a celebrity now LOL!

Exactly why I expressly avoid the press at all costs...

Nice mask though!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Lol! Hey babe... You mean those conversations, or all??? I mean let's face it, you're a celebrity now LOL!
> 
> Exactly why I expressly avoid the press at all costs...
> 
> Nice mask though!


Lol. Some of those to! Some lady that wants Shadow, some lady that wants to feed Shadow, a few apartment leads, a few not nice offers and some general comments about how loving my dog means giving her up. Some just hang in there messages to.
People are strange.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

The price of fame but maybe the apartment leads one might work out for you. You two looked good.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I don’t know how any young person (or really most people) can start out where I live (GTA). My husband used to say our son would have to strike out on his own once he finished school. 21 years later he says our son can stay as long as he needs to. It’s impossible to find anything reasonable in my city. $600k gets you a 2 bedroom apartment at best. We do okay as a couple but we’d be hard pressed to buy our current home. I don’t know how people are doing it. And now the problem is spreading as people cash out of the GTA and are driving up prices all across Ontario and the country. So sad people find themselves in the same situation as Sabis Mom. It’s not right.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Shadow is so lucky to have you and your love. 
I hope some of the apartment leads will pan out, that something will good will come of the publicity!! There are good people in this world (interspersed with the crazy scary ones).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Front page! Which is great in that we were the most pressing news today!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Now I'll need a signed copy
.
.
.
.
From Shadow


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Wow. Now I'll need a signed copy
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I will work on that! Lol


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Front page! Which is great in that we were the most pressing news today!


Amazing! I hope the exposure provides some good leads for a permanent home for you and Shadow.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Zeppy said:


> Amazing! I hope the exposure provides some good leads for a permanent home for you and Shadow.


So far it's producing some, but a lot more of I'll take your dog!
Like that's happening!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> So far it's producing some, but a lot more of I'll take your dog!
> Like that's happening!


Those people clearly missed the entire point of the article


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That’s cool. You and Shadow are a headliner.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Zeppy said:


> Those people clearly missed the entire point of the article


Shush. I’m just trying to give shadow a good home.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10160409860245961&id=652615960&sfnsn=mo



Second article.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Link is broken Sabis


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Shadow is a very photogenic lady  I'm sorry that you are still going through this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Try this: Dreams of home ownership in Dartmouth fell apart, but rental ‘a place to live’ | SaltWire

This goes directly to the article about Sabis and Shadow, rather than Dawn (who WAS homeless for awhile).


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That's a true love story right there.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Sunsilver thanks for fixing that. I was sleeping. Lol.
I asked the photographer to send me a couple of the pics he took. He LOVES Shadow and asked to be assigned the follow up. He did the first article and spent the whole time on the floor with her playing and getting kisses.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> @Sunsilver thanks for fixing that. I was sleeping. Lol.
> I asked the photographer to send me a couple of the pics he took. He LOVES Shadow and asked to be assigned the follow up. He did the first article and spent the whole time on the floor with her playing and getting kisses.


I’m really happy that you two(three) found somewhere.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m really happy that you two(three) found somewhere.


She keeps getting that part wrong. Husband went back to Ontario months ago. Lol.
Shadow is happy to have more then one room to play in.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I really needed to read that article. Last weekend I got notice the landlord is selling the house I’ve been living in for the last 5 years. It’s inevitable, really, thanks to the pandemic and the housing market. No idea who is going to take in someone with a rottie and a shepherd. They are so well behaved and excellent dogs, but prospective landlords don’t see that. I won’t give up and I’ll advocate for my dogs.


----------

